# Sam and Leila by growinluvhandles (BBW FFA Lesbian Feeding MWG)



## growinluvhandles (Jul 9, 2012)

_BBW FFA Lesbianism Feeding MWG_ - Leila convinces her new lover -- and soulmate -- Samantha to gain some weight for her.

*Author's note:* Some? Maybe I should say A LOT!!

*Sam and Leila
by growinluvhandles*​
Samantha wakes up late on a Saturday. Waking up late has become the norm for her. She used to be so industrious, but since Leila moved in . . .

"Well, a lot of things have changed since Leila moved in," she says to herself, feeling the hot water from the shower pour over her as she conditions her long brown hair. She looks down to see water draining down her midsection. "Like this belly," she says aloud, reaching down and grabbing onto her sizable potbelly. She frowns at how large it feels.

Samantha had always been so fit and slender, never more than 120 pounds before she met Leila. This new belly is a thing of curiosity, of horror and of pleasure all at the same time. She'd never had a belly before. She is learning that having a belly is so sweet and so sensual, so arousing but also so confusing. 

Trying not to think about the confusion, she closes her eyes and begins rubbing her belly as conditioner rinses from her shiny hair, making her middle into a soft slick globe beneath her fingers. Her hand drifts further southward, and she thinks about Leila. Such pleasurable thoughts.

"No, I'd better not," she chides herself, fighting her libido as she looks down at the drain. 

She thinks about how easily she can now be overcome by what she now sees as a growing problem  not just her belly, but also her growing sexual desires in relationship to getting fatter and 

"Food!" she says aloud and then laughs when her belly rumbles in response. She has become obsessed with eating ever since that night when Leila confessed strange desires to her. It was just two days after Leila had moved in  a mere month since they had met and decided they were soulmates. Samantha thinks back to Leila's announcement.

"I don't know how to say this," Leila said that evening, holding both Samantha's hands in hers as they faced each other on the couch. "I love you, Sam, but " Her voice trailed off.

"But what? I love you too, Leila. Whatever is wrong, we can overcome it. We're soulmates, remember?"

"Okay, I'm just going to spit it out, Sam." Leila paused, then her thin lips parted and she said the words which would change Samantha's life forever. "I am a feeder."

"What?"

"I want to feed you, Sam, to make you plump and sexy. I know this sounds crazy, but just the thought of it turns me on so much."

Samantha looked puzzled, then chuckled nervously. "You're kidding. You want to make me fat?"

"Yes, it's always been a fantasy of mine to chub up a hot girl like you. Will you do it, Sam?"

Samantha thought about this and was quiet for what seemed like hours but was only a few seconds. Finally, she spoke. "Well, you are a really a great cook, so I'm probably going to gain a few pounds anyway. So, uhm, sure, Leila, I'll give it a try."

"Oh, thank you, thank you, thank you!" Leila exclaimed jumping up and down on the couch, then plopping herself onto Samantha's lap, kissing her deeply for the longest time. 

In the lovemaking whirlwind that followed, Leila had gotten a huge chocolate cake from the kitchen and fed it to Samantha while undressing her and pleasuring her. Before long, they were both lying were in bed, in that woozy dreamy state of post-orgasmic bliss. 

Samantha had never been very bold, but she decided to speak up now. "Leila?"

"Yes."

"That was very fun, but I do want there to be some limit on this. I don't want to gain more than 15 pounds; that will put me at 135 pounds  not too big for my height, okay? I don't want to get fat  just a little chubby."

"Sure, anything you say, sweety," Leila said with a gleam in her eye.

Samantha recalls that day with wonder but also with a little fear. The sex and the food had been so wonderful, somehow, she had forgotten that she had set a limit. And it was easy to forget in the blur of decadent pleasure that Leila provided her these last nine weeks. 

Leila is fantastic in the bedroom -- and in the kitchen. She has a culinary degree with a special certificate in baking. And when she wasn't plying Samantha with homecooked meals and baked goodies, she was bringing in all manner of fast food  greasy, delicious, and fattening!

Samantha, who used to be so health-conscious, now found herself being regularly stuffed with Macky D burgers and fries! "The D stands for 'delicious'," Leila told her repeatedly. 

Samantha chuckles in the shower, thinking of her lover's lips saying those words. But then she quickly stops chuckling, recalling something important.

"I was supposed to stop at 135," Samantha says to herself as she turns off the faucets.

That had been two months ago, and now, here Samantha is with a bulging belly and a ravenous hunger. As she steps out of the shower, she pulls out the bathroom scale and steps on it. 

The dial stops at "158"  two pounds more than yesterday when Leila weighed her. Two pounds in one day! How is that even possible? she thinks, then recalls how much she ate the night before -- lasagna and lobster and mmmmmm cheesecake.

"Cheesecake!" she says aloud, recalling that there might be some left in the refrigerator. 

She rapidly dries herself off and applies some special skin lotion "to prevent stretch marks," according to Leila. With cheesecake in mind, Samantha slips into bra and thong, then into her tight jean shorts and a cute new blouse she had bought a few weeks ago  a medium size! She had never worn a medium before.

She walks into the kitchen in her barefeet, seeing a note on the table from Leila. "Gone for a walk," it said.

Immediately, Samantha's mind moves to the cheesecake and some forbidden pleasures. Lately, whenever Leila has been gone  or in a deep sleep  Samantha has stuffed herself and pleasured herself secretly.

She starts to unbutton her shorts with one hand and open the refrigerator with the other.

Just then, she hears the creak of the front door hinges.

"I brought you some Macky D's, my gluttonous lady," Leila shouts as she enters the apartment.

"Oh, that's so fattening," Samantha replies with a giggle from the kitchen. She enters the living room to see her lover there with a white grease-soaked bag, a cup and a bakery box. Leila is a few inches shorter than Samantha and now quite slimmer although she has some sexy curves.

They kiss as Leila sets the food on the coffeetable.

"Oh, but don't you like the fattening stuff, Sam?" reaching out to pat Samantha's smooth tanned potbelly.

"No wonder I've gained so much lately. What did you bring me?"

"Just what that belly needs  two double Big Macs, two extra-large orders of friends and a large chocolate shake," Leila says, taking the food out and placing it on the table as she gently leads her lover to the couch and makes her sit. "And in the box, a surprise for dessert."

"Mmmm, just imagine all of that turning into luscious fat for you to enjoy, hun," Samantha says. "More Samantha blubber than ever, huh?"

"Yeah," Leila replies, now sitting down herself, her eyes fixed on how Samantha's belly fat is all bunched up when she is sitting. "Eat it all, my big girl. Don't' stop for a second. Just stuff it on in. See how your waistline is thickening." She reaches over and places her hand on Samantha's soft gut. "How your thighs are growing larger, your hips are widening."

"Mmmm, it feels so good." Samantha takes a large Big Mac bite. "And tastes so good."

Leila takes Samantha's other hand and places it on her belly. "Feel your belly, how large it has gotten these last few months, how soft and round it is, so sexy. You're getting huge. And hot."

"Mmmmm, you're making me horny," Samantha moans with a mouthful of fries, then takes a huge sucking sip from her shake.

"No," Leila says softly. "It's not just me making you horny." Her hand slides down Samantha's belly and starts to unbutton her tight shorts. "It's all that fattening food you've been eating. That's what's making you horny, turning your body into pure lard, you piggy girl. You couldn't stop now even if you wanted to."

"No, I don't. Keep going."

Leila's hand slides into Samantha's pants, caressing her.

"Keep eating, Sam. Don't you stop now. You're so sexy at 156 pounds. Just think how sexy you will be at 200 pounds, 300 . . . beyond!"

Samantha recalls her thoughts from the shower and stops eating. She looks directly into Leila's eyes and speaks. "Remember, I was supposed to stop at 135? I really should stop."

"Yeah, but can you stop?" Leila chuckles.

"I should."

"And I should eat your pussy, dear," Leila smiles. "Come on, just eat this food I've brought and then you can quit." Her fingers go to her mouth, then into Samantha's open shorts.

"How can I say no to you, Soulmate? Mmmmm, you're making me really horny." She pauses to eat more burger, a huge bite with grease gathering and dripping at the corner of her pink lips. "Keep going."

Samantha shifts about so Leila can pull her shorts off; they cling to her thick thighs as Leila removes them.

"Come on now, my little piglet. Turn that meal into some luscious sexy fat, right here on your belly. Look down and see your love handles, how they have now sprouted on your sides, oh, so sexy." Leila grabs Samantha's side flab and squeezes it as Samantha looks down while eating more fries. "You don't want to stop at 156, do you?"

"158," Samantha says with a mouth full of fries.

"Even better."

Samantha moans loudly now.

"You are getting all warm inside," Leila says, her hand now on Samantha's black thong, her fingers feeling the heat rising from inside. "You're growin hotter, just feeling all this food turning into pure Samantha fat. More to love. More for you to love and more for me to love, more to enjoy!"

"But I might get too big," Samantha says, sounding a little concerned.

"There is no such thing as too big. Just eat it all, right now. Cram it in. Carpe diem, baby. Enjoy the moment, how you are feeling."

Samantha rapidly inhales the remainder of the first Big Mac, moans and lets out a sigh. Just then, both women hear a popping sound from inside her top.

"Oh no, my bra just snapped," Samantha says, almost whining now. "I just bought that bra last month."

"It's a small price to pay for so much pleasure, don't you think?" Leila quips, moving her hands inside Samantha's top to help remove her bra, then realizing she needs to take her top off first.

"Oh my. So much pleasure. I thought just my belly was growing fat."

"You're getting bigger all over, dear." Leila pushes Samantha's arms up and removes the cute purple top, then the black bra. 

"It worries me a little. I've gained 38 pounds since you moved in." Samantha stops eating suddenly, her eyes looking a bit anxious.

"Don't worry," Leila says, grabbing the second Big Mac and bringing it to Samantha's thick grease-covered lips. "It will all be okay."

Samantha takes a huge bite and swallows quickly. "Mmmmmm, it feels so good, but still . . . "

"You used to have a 'perfect' little thin body of 120 pounds, but it's gone now," Leila says, feeding her another bite. "No need to worry."

"Well, it is nice having bigger boobs," Samantha says, reaching her hands up to play with her now-freed breasts.

"Just think how big they will be someday when you reach your goal."

"Goal?" Samantha again stops eating. "I have a goal? What is it?"

"That's for me to know and you to find out," Leila says in a throaty-voiced whisper as Samantha reaches for more fries, then washes them down with chocolatey goodness.

Leila's hands slide down Samantha's sides, past her love handles, grabbing the flab gathering about the sides of her thong. "Mmmm, you feel so desirable, so plump and juicy, girl."

"My thong is so tight it almost hurts me there."

"I can take care of that, haha," Leila says, grabbing both sides of the thong and pulling them until its elastic is broken.

"What? Why'd you do that?" Samantha says, shocked. "I lovedthis thong." She looks down to see it is saggy and ruined now. "I'm mad at you for doing that."

"Oh, dear, don't be mad," Leila says seductively as she slips her fingers inside the now-loosened thong, and up between Samantha's thighs. "Like I said, you're getting plump and juicy." Her fingers dabble into the moisture there.

"Oh, okay, just keep making me horny, and I'll forgive you." Samantha lies back on the couch now, continuing to eat the burger and fries.

"It's not like you could have worn that thong much longer anyway, my sweet fat thing. Who needs clothes when you can enjoy yourself so much by outgrowing them!"

All Samantha can manage now is a deep moan of pleasure as she chews and swallows, now twisting her head so she can look down at Leila.

"Just look down at this belly, mmmm, this belly of loving. Just imagine how big it will get, how it will eventually hang down onto your thighs. And your thighs are getting so creamy, so thick, so soft."

Samantha moans more and quickens the pace of her eating.

"You can't stop eating, can you, Sam? It's like an addiction now. You get hungry, then horny, then fatter, then horny, then hungry . . . " Leila's voice trails off as she leans over and kisses Samantha's bulging belly.

"No," Samantha pants. "I like getting fatter and getting horny all at the same time."

"Yes, it is all one to you, isn't it?" Leila asks rhetorically as she licks across Samantha's belly, dipping her tongue into her deep navel. Her lips graze across Samantha's flab as she keeps talking. "Your weight gain and your libido and lust are intertwined. You turn yourself on with eating and getting fatter. You can't help it."

"You've made me like this, Leila. Why?"

"Because I love you, and I want you to feel good."

Samantha moans as she hears these words and feels the warmth of Leila's breath upon her cool belly.

"This is the way things are now. Even when I'm not around, I know what you are doing, Sam."

"What?"

"You pleasure yourself all the time, stuffing and playing," Leila says, her lips smiling as they move across Samantha's expanding gut. "One hand feeds your mouth, and the other slides down here between your ever-thickening thighs." She moves her lips and tongue down beneath the belly.

"Yes, yes, yes!" Samantha says as she continues eating, then leans up to take a big slurp of chocolate shake. "So much pleasure to be had." Chocolate shake runs down the corner of her mouth and into the small fold of her beginner double chin.

"It's so sensual, so erotic to just eat and grow horny." Leila removes the stretched-out thong, pulling it off of Samantha's long legs and tossing it in the floor. "You'd eat yourself out if you could, wouldn't you?"

"Oh yes, mmmmm."

"Good thing I'm here to take care of you," Leila says, now moving her tongue up between Samantha's thighs. "Someday, your belly will be so big that you won't be able to reach down here, haha." 

Samantha's body shudders at these words. "Don't say that, please. Please don't say that."

"I know you love how you are getting so out of shape, so unfit. You haven't been to the gym in a month, and guess what: You're never going back. I threw out your workout clothes this morning."

"You what?"

"You heard me, Sam. Your cute little size 5 workout outfits are gone. You couldn't fit into them anyway, as fat as you're getting." 

"Why are you doing all this to me?"

"I'm not doing anything, Sam. Whose hand is stuffing fries into your chubby cheeks right now?"

"Oh, I guess you're right." Samantha blushes at the thought but keeps right on eating, feeling both scared and turned on by Leila's words.

"That slender body you worked so hard to get and keep, it's now covered with such soft luscious fat. And those strong muscles you had, they grow softer and softer from inactivity. You're getting so lazy." Leila sticks her tongue into Samantha, swirling it about a bit.

Samantha moans, "I want to be mad at you, but this all feels so good  and so right."

"Imagine how you will feel the day you can't get up out of bed. I'll have to feed and care for you then, won't I?"

"I don't want to become immobile, Leila." Samantha is quaking now as her lover's tongue moves skillfully inside her. She stuffs the last big piece of Bic Mac into her mouth and begins breathing with some difficulty.

"Oh, are you sure?" Leila asks, pulling her mouth a few inches away from Samantha who now looks down at her with an expression of eager excitement. 

"Don't' stop. Don't' stop. Just eat me out, Leila, please, you've gotten me so horny," Samantha whispers, almost out of breath.

"You don't want to be immobile, dear?" Leila asks with a wicked tone.

"Yes, yes, just, ahhhhhh, take care of me." Samantha is breathing very hard now, in quick gasps.

"Oh, I'll make sure I take care of your every need." Leila places her tongue shallowly into Samantha, then brings it back into her mouth to speak. "I'll take care of your appetites for food and sex. I'll bring you food and fuck you while you eat. I'll eat you out, mmmm, you taste so good, like fresh cinnamon rolls from the bakery, yummy."

Leila puts her entire mouth over Samantha's pussy, now exploring it with her tongue and lips, licking and sucking madly. Samantha feels like she is on the edge of heaven  or hell.

Samantha catches her breath after a few moments and exclaims, "I want to be immobile!" Leila's face retreats again, and she looks up into Samantha's hazel eyes. 

"I know you do," she says. "I consider that a promise, and I'm going to make you keep it. When you can no longer get out of bed, I will keep you satisfied, haha, well, temporarily. Until you get horny again and hungry again almost immediately. Your life will be nothing but food, fat and fucking."

Samantha is near tears. "You'll do this everyday? For me?" she asks, then starts to whimper.

"Sure will. And all you have to do now is eat for me. Finish those fries and that shake."

Samantha is fully crying now, tears of joy gush as she eats more and more of the fries and enjoys the pleasure of Leila's mouth upon her. "That's how I like it," she whispers as Leila both sucks and licks her at the same time, rhythmically building up speed.

"You eat the food I cook and bake and serve you, and I eat you. What could be better than that?" Leila hums the words into Samantha's pleasure grotto.

"Nothing unless you get really fat also," Samantha says, then puts her hand to her lips, shocked that has admitted this to her lover.

"Oh, haha." Now it's Leila's turn to chuckle nervously. "I might get a little plump for you if you want me to, Sam. You do make chubbiness look positively endearing. But I can't get too fat. Gotta take care of you when you get immobile."

"Anything, anything. Just finish me off," Samantha groans lustily, thinking about Leila getting a little belly and bouncing it on top of her huge belly.

Leila's mouth is latched to Samantha's pussy folds, as her tongue whips in circles. Samantha imagines how she will look someday with love handles the size of her current belly. She thinks about growing lazy, her muscles going all soft until one day when she can't get up out of bed.

Her mind drifts to how much she has gained. "33 pounds in two months!" she thinks as Leila builds up a pace. "That means, I could gain 100 more pounds in the next half-year, oh my. I could be more than 250 by Christmas!

Christmas! And Thanksgiving! All that food and feasting. Just the thought of it all made Samantha squirm as Leila's tongue drilled into her. She felt Leila's hands on her love handles squeezing them roughly.

"Ohhhhh ohh ohh ohh," she begins rhythmically moaning to the pulse of Leila's tongue and lips.

"My body will be consumed in fat," she thinks. She envisions her face widening, her cheeks growing round and chubby, her double chin turning into a triple chin, then quadruple.

Fat will be hanging off every part of Samantha's body, her arms soft and flabby, huge globs of fat drooping from her upper arms and wobbling when she moves them as she forks up some mashed potatoes and gravy. 

She thinks of Leila having to squeeze her face up between her thickened thighs, thighs which will soon be the size of tree trunks but all soft and mushy, covered with mounds of cellulite. She tingles with desire to be done.

"Oh oh oh oh oh"

She feels Leila's right hand moving to her boob, now caressing it while the other hand holds tightly to her love handle. She remembers Leila's words from a few nights before. She had told Leila how much more sensitive her body had become since growing chubby.

"As you get bigger, you will become even more sensitive," Leila said while massaging Samantha with lotion. "Already, your belly and love handles and bigger tits are starting to get very sensual. If I touch them, you get turned on easily."

Samantha recalls how horny it makes her now when her belly brushes against the kitchen counter or bounces when she walks or 

She feels her belly bouncing about now as she writhes in pleasure.

"Oh oh oh oh "

That bouncing sensation is too much for her, and she screams as she feels herself explode, every cell in her body seeming to stop and start, to stop breathing and begin again anew.

Samantha's eyes roll up into her head and her eyelids shut as she stops moving, except for the rise and fall of her belly as she breathes deeply.

And now, Leila arises from the grotto, her face covered with sweat and juices of sensuality. "Mmmm, you taste so sweet. I can't imagine how you will taste once you eat dessert."

"Oh oh oh, no more," Samantha pants, feeling how stuffed her belly is with her hands. "No more no more no more . . ." she repeats the words like an ecstatic monk repeating a mantra or words of a prayer.

"Oh, yes, more and more and more!" Leila says loudly, licking her lips. "Soon, you will be nothing more than a big pool of mushiness which I will ply with my hands and massage you, pushing and pulling all that flab you are going to grow for me."

"No more no more no more" 

"Yes, more! You made a promise, remember?" Leila crawls on top and starts to nibble on Samantha's right breast, placing the nipple between her lips. 

"No, no more, no more no more."

"Mmmm, I can't wait until your tits are even bigger, girl!" Leila says loudly, blowing the words across Samantha's sweaty warm skin.

Samantha imagined herself with huge breasts resting atop an enormous belly. She felt her pussy begin to tingle.

"No more no more no more"

"I'll suck on your tits, and you suck on that chocolate milkshake!" Leila commands her as she grabs the cup and pulls the straw toward Samantha's mouth.

"No more no more no mmmmmmm." Her words melt as she begins sucking the straw ferociously.

"You are what you eat, Sam. And eating those burgers and fries is going to make you meatier, juicier, rounder and softer . . ." Her voice trails off as she again sucks on Samantha's nipple. She pushes herself firmly against Samantha's softness.

Samantha feels her own body heating up again. "I can't stop this," she says to herself. "And why do I want to?"

Soon, she is making a sputtering sound through the straw as the last drop of shake disappears.

And within a few seconds, she is sitting up and Leila is on her lap feeding her giant chocolate eclairs from the bakery box. "Dessert time," Leila announces.

"But I'm so full," Samantha says, her lips covered with chocolate and white creamy goodness.

"You made a promise, Sam, and I'm going to make you keep it." And with those words, Leila leans in and kisses her chubby lover, licking some of the chocolate and cream from her face. 

"Mmmmmmm," Samantha moans.

"These eclairs are going to make you taste so sweet  down there," Leila answers. "They're extra large  just like you're going to be." She stuffs a second one into Samantha's now-willing and open mouth.

"Mmmmmmm, I can't wait," Samantha says, her words distorted by a mouthful of eclair.

Leila licks a smear of chocolate from Samantha's cheeks. "Neither can I," she says. "Neither can I."


----------



## hip114ster (Jul 9, 2012)

Loved it. Nicely paced and just on the limit of realistic. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## carlox (Jul 11, 2012)

A wonderful story 

Do you want to write more?


----------



## growinluvhandles (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank you so much for your kind comments... I plan to continue these characters at some point down the line -- maybe another year into their relationship.

What do you think things will be like by then?


----------



## twistedpixie (May 6, 2013)

I loved this story!


----------



## Dantes524 (May 7, 2013)

I love this story! Not too long, not too short. Are we going to get a part deux?


----------



## weaverof (May 10, 2013)

Love this story two. Encore!


----------



## dxm9999 (Jun 7, 2013)

Nic story, please continue.


----------

